# Während des Kompilierens nächstes Paket downloaden

## Deadman44

Also ich glaube der Titel ist schon sehr aussagekräftig. Also es geht mir darum, dass ich gerne, falls mehrere Pakete auf der Liste der zu installierenden Pakete stehen, schon während des kompilierens von dem einem Paket schon das andere downloaden würde. Ich hatte dazu auch irgendwo mal ein Tutorial gesehen, nur hab ich leider vergessen es zu speichern. Hab jetzt schon 2 Stunden mit der Suche danach verbracht. Das Tutorial kennt bestimmt einer.

----------

## nesty.

Abend,

FEATURES = "parallel-fetch"

In die /etc/make.conf hinzufügen sollte das tun was du willst.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=3#doc_chap5

----------

## Deadman44

Vielen Dank. Auf die Idee das Handbuch rauszukramen wäre ich wohl im Leben nicht mehr gekommen. Tja manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nciht mehr  :Wink: .

----------

## archibald haddock

Das sollte eigentlich standard mäßig schon aktiviert sein.

----------

## Vortex375

Wie kann man das eigentlich bei paludis aktivieren?

----------

## firefly

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Wie kann man das eigentlich bei paludis aktivieren?

 

gar nicht, da paludis bis jetzt keinen support dafür hat.

----------

